# Easy and cheap



## kaa (Sep 10, 2009)

What would the easiest, and cheapest cage be to build for a temporary one until the final one is built? A cage that will last for about a year until the final cage is done.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy and cheap?? Sounds like a good date!!!  

It's not too cheap but a 30 gallon (short) or a 40 gallon breeder tanks would work for nearly a year if he hibernates. You'd need to build something in the spring. A top access tank isn't the greatest for the Tegu since you will always be grabbing him from above, like a predator. Front access is best.


----------



## kaa (Sep 11, 2009)

i think i read something on ths forum or maybe it was another about a cage built from one sheet of ply wood and some 2x2's and a little hardwear. would that work for a year? i think it would be easy to build and be cheap. plus it would have the front access instead of the top. i'm new to this whole tegu keeping. everyday i am learning something new, and wanting more. can't have just one i guess. lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 11, 2009)

I recommend the tank because you can always find another reptile to put in it!!

I use a 2x2 frame and 1/4" plywood on my enclosures. You could easily make a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure from a little more than 1 sheet of plywood.


----------



## kaa (Sep 12, 2009)

I think you could find something to put in the plywood enclosure too, nothing aquatic, but a snake or another lizard. I might go ahead and build one soon. If I do I will throw some pics up.


----------

